# Lekarze > Forum chirurgiczne > Chirurgia plastyczna >  Abdominoplastyka brzucha

## Nie zarejestrowany

Po urodzeniu dziecka mój brzuch wygląda nie do poznania, na brzuchu mam zdecydowany nadmiar skóry, która jest wiotka i luźna. Znajoma wspominała właśnie o tym zabiegu. Zawsze byłam przeciwna operacjom plastycznym, ale jak patrze na swój brzuch, to mam ochotę się rozpłakać  :Frown:  
Dlatego mam kilka pytań. Jak wygląda przygotowanie do operacji i sam zabieg abdominoplastyki? Jaka jest cena? Ile trwa zabieg? I jakie mogą być powikłania?

----------


## focus9

Abdominoplastyka to zabieg chirurgiczny przeprowadzaną w pełnej narkozie. Wymaga odpowiedniego przygotowania przedoperacyjnego. Przynajmniej 12 godzin przed planowanym zabiegiem nie wolno spożywać posiłków. Operacja wiąże się ze zwiększonym ryzykiem powstania zatoru, dlatego konieczne jest podawanie pacjentowi dostatecznej ilości płynów i obandażowanie kończyn dolnych chroniące przed wystąpieniem tromboembolii. Minimalny okres hospitalizacji po operacji brzucha wynosi 2 dni. Wówczas pacjent otrzymuje środki przeciwbólowe i jest unieruchomiony ze względu na umieszczone dreny, które usuwane są po 2-3 dniach od operacji. Po upływie tygodnia dokonuje się pierwszej zmiany opatrunku. Kolejne wizyty u doktora ustalane są indywidualnie, w zależności od przebiegu procesu gojenia.
Kasa chorych pokrywa koszty operacji ściany jamy brzusznej, która jest rozwiązaniem problemu rozstępu mięśni jamy brzusznej lub przepukliny.

----------

